# Itchy anus in 2.5 year old-help!



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

My poor DS has been waking up writhing and crying in his crib complaining of his butt being itchy for over a week now. Of course the first thing I thought of after doing a search on this forum was pinworms. In fact, I even thought I say white things on his anus, called his doctor over the weekend, and ended up giving him a dose of mebendazole (vermox) at her request and because I was freaking out. I really didn't want to blindly give it to him, but he was so miserable, and his doc's office was closed, and the ER said they would just send us out to a lab anyway. Since it was a Saturday, we would have had to wait 2 days. He was miserable.

Fast forward a week later, he is STILL complaining and waking up crying every morning, I took him to his pedi yesterday, who did an anal strep swab test, but we aren't going to get those results back until Monday. (It's Friday)

I am so nervous. Anyone have any idea what I could be dealing with? The doc said it didn't look like a yeast or fungal infection, but I have been treating it with zinc oxide daily, so it could just not look as bad because of that.

Is there anything I can do to help him stop itching?

One thing I did notice, and I have no idea if this has anything to do with this current problem, but he had what kind of looked like athletes foot on the crease of his penis a week prior to the itchy bum. It went away after a few days, and didn't think much of it. ANd also, when his bum first started to itch, he got about 7 pimples on his butt cheeks. They too are gone now. But itchy anus is still there. He has also had a runny nose and cough for the past week too.

What does this sound like, and what can I do to stop the itch?

Thanks!


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Bumping. I am need of some quick advice. Please


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

My friend's son had the same thing and it WAS pinworms and took more than one dose of the medication to get rid of it. I think she was suppose to give it to him twice at a two week interval, but it didn't work and they put him on something else to take daily for a full two weeks I'm sorry, I can't remember what it was. Also, if it's pinworms you need to WASH bedding and towels and clothing DAILY. They can be hard to get rid of but easy to reinfest.

On that note...any possibility of a food sensitivity? My DD has a gluten sensitivity and if she has any gluten she gets an extremely itchy bottom.


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't know what it is but maybe for some itch relief you can put a thin layer of cortizone 10 cream with aloe. The label says it's ok for those over 2 years of age.


----------



## mmhinton (Mar 25, 2008)

I know it's not likely the same thing, but I am dealing with hemorrhoid and someone on here suggested trying witch hazel... it DEFINITELY helped with the itch! Might be worth a try for your LO.


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks! He is SO miserable. Acts like he has ants in his pants at times. About the food sensitivities, yes, I know he has them, I just don't know what they are, and they usually manifest themselves in bags under his eyes and eczema break outs. Never an itchy butt, unless this is a new form of manifestation.

I went to the healthfood store, and the ladies there recommended tea tree oil for the itch, so I bought some and applied it tonight. So, we'll see if he wakes up writhing in itchiness again tomorrow morning.

His belly was really bloated this evening. I wonder if it has anything to do with the itchy bum.....kids are such mysteries!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Pinworms are intensely itchy only at night. He might have a little bit of an itch other times, but it's minor compared to the itchiness at night. You can easily check for pinworms yourself by taking a flashlight into his/your dark room at night (say 9:00 or later) and spreading his little butt cheeks apart to check for 'em. They come out of the anus at night to lay their eggs. They're about 1/4 inch long or so and look like little wiggling white threads. I'm surprised your Dr didn't advise you to check this way before medicating him. It's pretty standard.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Ooh, do NOT put straight TTO on his tush if it's raw! Put it in a carrier oil or it will burn him. Coconut oil would be a great choice in case there is yeast, but anything you have on hand will do, like olive or canola oil.


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

A family member of mine had an intensely itchy bum, it turned out being the wet toilet paper wipes that were being used. Could it be wipes, laundry detergent or bath soap? This family member used the wipes for a little while before the problems started. Good luck OP!


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

My DD never had the itchy bum immediately with her gluten sensitivity...could be something new?


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got DS's results back, and it's perianal strep! (Strep in the bum) He tests showed very strong for that, and a little strong for strep in the throat. He is doing ALOT better since we started using the tea tree oil. No more itchiness. He still has a cough though. Ped prescribed amoxicillan. I have never given antibiotics before, and hate the idea of it, do you all give antibiotics for strep?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Absolutely.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Most definitely.


----------



## PiggyPiggyOinkOink (Aug 5, 2010)

The TTO will NOT get rid of strep. Give that baby his antibiotics and some extra probitics to balance it out, and call it a day. He will feel better very soon.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes I would do the antibios too. Get some lifeway kefir for probiotics.There are many flavors you can try. I just started my ds on antibios for pnemonia today,and he gets a *dose* of strawberry kefir later in the day. Healings!

http://www.lifeway.net


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm no doctor, but if it IS perianal strep, that responds pretty consistently to topical bacitracin. It might be worth a try.

Edit- That's what I get for not reading the whole thread first! I would def. go with systemic antx if he has strep in more than one place!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Strep is nothing to mess with. Give him the anit's.

Cullturelle has a kids version. You just mix a packet in something cold like juice, water, milk, etc.

I give my kids a yogurt with their breakfast every single morning. It does wonders for the digestive tract.


----------



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

I am heading out the door to get the antibiotics right now, but had one question for you experienced mamas......DS seems to be doing much better, does this mean he is getting better on his own, or could the strep still be getting worse and we're not seeing it?


----------



## PiggyPiggyOinkOink (Aug 5, 2010)

Give him the antibiotics, even if he seems to be getting better. It could be a fluke and untreated strep gets very nasty very fast.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

If he tested posative for Strep, GIVE HIM THE ANTIBIOTICS. If we were talking about an ear infection that seemed to be getting better all on its own, id say wait it out. But this is STREP. This is not something to turn our noses up at.

And yes, sometimes strep can come and go in waves, but the infection is still there. If your treating his symptoms, and he seems better, then sure, it might APPEAR to be clearing up on its own, but appearances can be decieving.


----------

